# New tank with old rock wall



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

I recently upped from my ten to a twenty gallon, only have a few fish in the tank, waiting to get some killies 

has crypts, willow moss, weeping moss, styrogen repens, myriophyllum, jungal val, dwarf sag, Anubis nana, laceleaf plant, red lilly

I used pvc pipes to make tunnels as well in the tanks,


3 rummy nose tetras 
1 zebra oto
1 honey gourami 
2 assassin snails


----------

